# Has anyone made Skeeter pee port?



## Juggernaut (Sep 28, 2013)

If not, do you think it would be a good idea?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 28, 2013)

Very interesting concept !


----------



## Arne (Sep 30, 2013)

Guess you are going to have to let us know how this comes out. (Have not tried it.) Arne.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 1, 2013)

I have. if you mean using a port wine yeast, and then fortifying with a brandy and double ferment, yes.
It was good.


----------

